# Flickering lights



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Call an electrician to sort out the problem for you.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Ask your journeyman.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you related to father flanagan?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Either you hire a electrician or go to our sister site as I posted below.,, 

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

